
These Failed Apps Discovered a Hidden Rule of the Web - rbanffy
https://backchannel.com/these-failed-apps-discovered-a-hidden-rule-of-the-web-391471ca5952
======
Safety1stClyde
The hidden rule of the web is that anonymity causes social networks to fail.

